# Bilder in Umrisse verwandeln



## Mindstorm (7. März 2004)

Servus, 

kann mir jemand erklären wie ich folgendes bild aus einem photo erstelle:


----------



## Philip Kurz (7. März 2004)

Probiere es mal mit "Tontrennung" oder "Schwellenwert". Vorher das Bild ggf. noch in Graustufen umwandeln.
Das Ganze musst du dann natürlich noch verfeinern.


----------



## Mindstorm (7. März 2004)

cool, dass ausgerechnet du geantwortet hast! ich wollte dich nämlich auch nochmal fragen, wo du dein stylisches avatarbild her hast! danke schon mal für deine hilfe, werds gleich mal ausprobieren.


... -> hat gut funktioniert. noch ein bissl blur drüber und es ist in etwa das, was ich wollte, vielen dank!


----------



## Philip Kurz (7. März 2004)

Das Bild habe ich von http://www.jason-brooks.com

Mir gefällt der Stil unglaublich gut und Herr Brooks setzt das auch extrem gut um.


----------



## da_Dj (7. März 2004)

Und seine Bilder sind verdammt "billig" .... Das Bild aus seinem Avatar wurde aber eher in Illustrator als Vektorbild gemacht, mal so neben bei =)


----------



## Mindstorm (7. März 2004)

gibt's irgendwo evtl. tutorials zu dem style. sieht hammergeil aus!

danke für die hilfe!

Mindstorm


----------



## Julien (8. März 2004)

Mann oh Mann ich will mehr von sehen.. Würde mich interessieren wie man solch einen "goilen" Comic Style hinkriegt.


----------



## NYCONnized (8. März 2004)

Ich muss sagen: Selten hat mich  etwas so beeindruckt wie seine Bilder.


----------



## beeviz (9. März 2004)

zu dem avatarbild, ich würd sagen das ist mit viel viel mühe, per hand in freehand/illustrator nachgezeichnet.


----------



## aNero (9. März 2004)

also die zeichnung ist für einen geübten maler eigentlich kein problem und die colo ist auch nicht sooo überragend...
sieht aber trozdem gut aus =P


----------



## RayMatrix (10. März 2004)

'beeviz' hat wohl recht...anbei ein Ausschnitt aus seinem 'About me'



> I am now an illustrator based in London, where I produce images using a Mac G4 in Adobe Photoshop or Illustrator, sometimes combined with more traditional fine art media.


----------



## da_Dj (10. März 2004)

Hab ich anfangs schon erwähnt ... Ist für ihn auch besser, es als Vektorbild zu machen, schliesslich müssen diese kleinen Avatarbilder bis auf Din A3 [glaub ich] gedruckt werden, wenn er sie verkauft. Und das könnteste mit Pixelbasierten Bildern gleich mal knicken.


----------



## Philip Kurz (10. März 2004)

Allerdings sind die Bilder auf den Druck optimiert und nicht als Avatarbild  

Ich habe ja bloß ein Beispielbild mit geringer Qualität genommen, verkleinert und nochmal die Qualität verringert um es als Avatar hochladen zu können.


----------



## Senfdose (10. März 2004)

@radde hast du wirklich  Bilder von Brooks gekauft ! wie hat das funktioniert  wie bekommt man die datein gepackt per Mail . oder auf Cd ? weil mein Enlisch ist nich wirklich so gut.


----------



## Philip Kurz (10. März 2004)

Nein, ich habe mir kein Bild gekauft. Ich wollte nur andeuten, das Jason seine Bilder nicht als Avatare herstellt, sondern mit der Intention sie auszudrucken und zu verkaufen.
Was den Versand angeht:
Ich denke, das dürfte normal ablaufen, dh. du kriegst das Poster in einer Posterrolle zugeschickt.


----------



## Senfdose (10. März 2004)

alles klar Danke!


----------



## da_Dj (11. März 2004)

60 Pfund und dann nur als Rolle? =) Naja ziemlich teuer, aber sehen teilweise sowas von gut aus. Eigentlich sollte man sie in Illustrator nachzeichnen und selber ausdrucken, kommt sicher billiger =)


----------



## ferryferry (9. April 2004)

Hofffentlich komme ich nicht zu spät! Wollt mich nämlich auch noch mal kurz einmischen.


 Wie MINDSTORM schon mal fragte: 

Gibt es denn nun zu sowas irgendwo ein Tutorial? Oder ein Buch, das dieses Thema zufriedenstellend erklärt? (wär auch schön, wenn da gleich noch mit erklärt wird, wie man am besten ein Foto "abpaust" mit Illustrator, da bin ich nämlich grad am Üben dran  )


Danke!


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. April 2004)

Öhm, zu Mindstorms Beispielbild oder zu meinen Avatar ?

Zu meinem Avatar kann ich nur sagen, dass Übung den Meister macht. Ein Tutorial das man auf alle Bilder anwenden kann gibt es definitiv nicht. Das wäre wie der von vielen erwartete "Eine-geile-Homepage-erstellen-Button" in Photoshop  
Ein kleines Beispiel gibt es hier:
http://www.vectorize.de/index_old.html ( Enter -> Portfolio -> Tutorial )

Vielleicht hilft es dir.


----------



## ferryferry (10. April 2004)

Ja, cool, das ist schon sowas was ich gemeint hab. 

Aber solche Dinger muss es doch noch mehr geben. Also meinetwegen gar nicht konstenlos. Als Buch, oder als Studienmanuskript für Grafiker, oder so. 

Ich hab da z.B. irgendwo Comics im Netz gefunden, die so kleine halbnackte Liebesdamen   hatten. Die haben aber ein viel samtigeres Gesicht gehabt nicht so flächig, wie die im Tut deines Links. Und die muss man dann doch sicher auch nicht Bild für Bild neu malen, sondern kann sie einfach im PC bearbeiten.

Und dann gibt es da doch noch die Dolls, die meinem Kunstverständins nach eher aus Pixeln gebaut sind. 

Dass man da lange üben muss ist mir klar. Aber ich male schon länger mit Buntstift, auch alles nur durch abgucken. Aber so eine Übersicht für den Illustrator (oder Freehand), wie die Techniken da so sind, würde mir gefallen.


Gibt's da nix?


----------

